# Beethoven Sonatas Complete Set



## Fan66

Hi all:

Although this question may have been asked before, I am looking for recommendations on complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas collection. What do I want? First of all, crystal clear sound (or as close to it as possible). I have heard many great performances on CD, but, the listening experience was marred by poor recording. 

One of my litmus tests is Sonata No. 8 Adagio (Pathetique). So many times I hear the pacing way too fast or super slow, or just played w/o an feeling. 

I greatly look forward to your comments. Thank you all.

Fan66


----------



## Pugg

Fan66 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> Although this question may have been asked before, I am looking for recommendations on complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas collection. What do I want? First of all, crystal clear sound (or as close to it as possible). I have heard many great performances on CD, but, the listening experience was marred by poor recording.
> 
> One of my litmus tests is Sonata No. 8 Adagio (Pathetique). So many times I hear the pacing way too fast or super slow, or just played w/o an feeling.
> 
> I greatly look forward to your comments. Thank you all.
> 
> Fan66


Lets us know _which_ ones you heard, going to be a lot easier.


----------



## Fan66

Hi all:

I have sample listened to many various sets:

Alfred Brendel
Richard Goode
Paul Lewis
Vladimir Ashkenazy
John O'Conor
Jeno Jando
Louis Lortie
John Lill
Claudio Arrau
Emil Gilels
Wilhelm Kempff

..and yet, my ideal "set" has not been found. I of course realize I will never find "the" perfect set, and many times compiling various artists is the solution, but, it would be nice to have a base set to build upon. Currently, I am leaning toward the following base set(s): Mari Kodama, or, Jean Efflam-Bavouzet.


----------



## premont

Try Stewart Goodyear.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ix=stewart+goodyear,aps,215&crid=X5CSII40SNW6


----------



## Pugg

I would say Annie Fischer but these are older recordings.
Personally I like the Barenboim sets.


----------



## premont

Pugg said:


> I would say Annie Fischer but these are older recordings.
> Personally I like the Barenboim sets.


Someone, who rejects Kempff, Arrau, O'Conor, Lortie, Gilels et.c. for reasons of recorded sound, is bound to reject Annie Fischer and probably all three recordings by Barenboim too.


----------



## Pugg

premont said:


> Someone, who rejects Kempff, Arrau, O'Conor, Lortie, Gilels et.c. for reasons of recorded sound, is bound to reject Annie Fischer and probably all three recordings by Barenboim too.


 I know but where to find a "ideal " complete set?


----------



## premont

Pugg said:


> I know but where to find a "ideal " complete set?


Good question.

Goodyear may be the solution.

What about Brautigam or Takacs?


----------



## DavidA

Annie Fischer, Kempff (1950)

Others include Serkin, Gilels and Richter, none of whom recorded complete sets.

Schnabel if you don't mind the primitive sound

Pollini in the late sonatas


----------



## Pugg

premont said:


> Good question.
> 
> Goodyear may be the solution.
> 
> What about Brautigam or Takacs?


Brautigam is H.I.P so no go for me, Takacs, the only ones I know is a quartet.


----------



## pcnog11

Who in this forum has the most set?

IMHO, Brendel set the standard for modern performer. Barenboim is a close second.


----------



## Fan66

Thank you all for your comments. I appreciate them very much.


----------



## premont

Pugg said:


> Brautigam is H.I.P so no go for me, Takacs, the only ones I know is a quartet.


This Takacs (Peter Takacs):

https://www.amazon.fr/Complete-Beethoven-Piano-Sonat-L-V/dp/B003X859AW/ref=ntt_mus_ep_dpi_1


----------



## Razumovskymas

Abdel Rahman El Bacha


----------



## yetti66

I have several complete sets but maybe 20x more individual recordings of the sonatas. I've always favored Richter, Gilels, and Brendel. As far as high-quality, current versions go I think that Angela Hewitt's Hyperion set is excellent.


----------



## Dan Ante

I have only one complete set which is Alfred Brendel, but a good mixture of other artists.


----------



## bz3

I'd get Gilels's incomplete cycle and then fill in from there, if I was starting over. 

I began with Brendel's cycle and it's a good choice but does have its detractors. If you must have a complete cycle I'd say Kovacevich or Pollini, but that's a personal choice. There are many great choices but Gilels is almost universally regarded as a master in Beethoven.


----------



## Pugg

yetti66 said:


> I have several complete sets but maybe 20x more individual recordings of the sonatas. I've always favored Richter, Gilels, and Brendel. As far as high-quality, current versions go I think that Angela Hewitt's Hyperion set is excellent.


Did she do all the sonatas?


----------



## Jokke

The Kodama set has excellent sound quality.


----------



## premont

Pugg said:


> Did she do all the sonatas?


Not yet, the rest are planned to follow.


----------



## yetti66

My mistake - Angela Hewitt's set is not complete. Call it Wishful thinking.


----------



## Pugg

yetti66 said:


> My mistake - Angela Hewitt's set is not complete. Call it Wishful thinking.


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## realdealblues

While I wouldn't want to be without Arrau or Serkin or Gilels or Brendel or Kempff or several others mentioned I would recommend this set from Rudolf Buchbinder. Wonderful sound and performances!


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> While I wouldn't want to be without Arrau or Serkin or Gilels or Brendel or Kempff or several others mentioned I would recommend this set from Rudolf Buchbinder. Wonderful sound and performances!
> 
> View attachment 92350


Some you're mentioning are in O.P list but I do think he / she want a complete digital recorded set.
I Buchbinder from recent date?


----------



## premont

Pugg said:


> Some you're mentioning are in O.P list but I do think he / she want a complete digital recorded set.
> I Buchbinder from recent date?


The above mentioned Teldec Buchbinder was recorded in the 1970es, but he made a new (live) set 2010/11 for RCA:

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...e-Sonata-Legacy-Standard-Version/hnum/3847304

I have always thought, that the Teldec set was a bit clinical in expression. The RCA set is more relaxed, at least what I have heard of it.


----------



## Pugg

premont said:


> The above mentioned Teldec Buchbinder was recorded in the 1970es, but he made a new (live) set 2010/11 for RCA:
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...e-Sonata-Legacy-Standard-Version/hnum/3847304
> 
> I have always thought, that the Teldec set was a bit clinical in expression. The RCA set is more relaxed, at least what I have heard of it.


Thank you for this info, the question remains now...will O.P like his playing.


----------



## Guest

I have Claudio Arrau, Paul Lewis, Michael Korstick, Alfred Brendel, Emil Gilels (all of the ones he did record), Arthur Schnabel, and François-Frédéric Guy, all of whom are superb but quite different. No one set will be "perfect." Well, if and when Vestard Shimkus records them all, then that one might be "perfect" based on his astounding Op.106 "Hammerklavier" recording.


----------



## Fan66

Thank you all so much for your excellent comments. I think that is why many people have multiple sets, because each pianist brings something special to each particular piece. I am leaning toward, perhaps, getting 3 sets. I think I have nearly decided based on comments and extensive listening/research.


----------



## lextune

pcnog11 said:


> Who in this forum has the most set?


I am probably a contender. I would be embarrassed by how many I have, if I didn't think it was so awesome. :lol:


----------



## Fan66

It would be neat, I think, if Valentina Lisitsa would record all the sonatas.


----------



## Pugg

Fan66 said:


> It would be neat, I think, if Valentina Lisitsa would record all the sonatas.


Let she first become a well know pianist, before jumping into such a project.


----------



## premont

lextune said:


> I am probably a contender. I would be embarrassed by how many I have, if I didn't think it was so awesome. :lol:


I may be a contender too, even if I have parted with a few sets, because I didn't stand them in the long run (Gould, Schiff, Øland, Kuerti and Ciani).


----------



## chill782002

DavidA said:


> Schnabel if you don't mind the primitive sound


The Nuova Era set of the Schnabel sonatas sounds really good considering when the recordings were made, far better than the EMI set.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Let she first become a well know pianist, before jumping into such a project.


Better known and a less superficial player, too!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Better known and a less superficial player, too!


Naughty..........:lol:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Naughty..........:lol:


Famous for it.


----------



## JohnD

If I may state an opinion, I personally think that the performance of a piece is much more important than the sound quality of the recording of that performance. As for the Beethoven sonatas, I'm quite happy with Wilhelm Kempff's recordings both in terms of performance and sonics.


----------



## jegreenwood

JohnD said:


> If I may state an opinion, I personally think that the performance of a piece is much more important than the sound quality of the recording of that performance. As for the Beethoven sonatas, I'm quite happy with Wilhelm Kempff's recordings both in terms of performance and sonics.


In principle I would agree with that. But then I recall listening to recordings on vinyl where the clicks and pops prevented me from appreciating the music. As a consequence, I was an early convert to CDs - and the shortcomings of the technology (especially in the early days) bothered me much less. Also, a modest amount of coughing at a live recital doesn't interfere with my enjoyment. Our ears are subjective; we respond positively and negatively to different things. I like Kempff (and Arrau although very different), but I respect the OP's perspective.


----------



## Pugg

JohnD said:


> If I may state an opinion, I personally think that the performance of a piece is much more important than the sound quality of the recording of that performance. As for the Beethoven sonatas, I'm quite happy with Wilhelm Kempff's recordings both in terms of performance and sonics.


I agree, but is that's O.P question we have to try to do our best to guide him/ her.


----------



## Fan66

Thank you all for your comments. I have found, after listening to lots of samples, that the sound quality is a big issue for me. I do not want to have to turn up the volume to nearly 100% to hear the beautiful music. It is not just a question, as you know, "when" the recording was made, but often items, "how well." Many fairly newer recordings sound lousy because of poor recording techniques. Muffled sounds, distant sounds, versus, crystal clear, glorious tones singing out...


----------



## jegreenwood

When you say you have to turn the volume to nearly 100%, are you saying the recordings are too low? May I ask what equipment you are using?

For the record, I have four cycles. Goode and Kempff are not audiophile wonders. Brendel's second cycle sounds pretty good to my ears (although it has almost certainly been remastered since I bought it), but I wonder if you want a bigger more resonant tone. In that case, I would give another listen to Arrau.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

The classic interpreters of Beethoven's sonatas are Schnabel and Solomon. Everyone should at least hear Schnabel's complete set and Solomon's set of the late sonatas.

Among more modern pianists, my favorite is Gilels, though unfortunately he never completed his set. I like Kempff, but be aware that his interpretations are not to everyone's tastes. He tends to take slow movements on the fast side. Kovacevich is a reliable modern interpreter if you want good sound.

Finally, I cannot recommend too highly Artur Rubinstein's recording of the 4 most popular sonatas. This is my top single disc recommendation to anyone new to the Beethoven sonatas. Rubinstein gets everything just right, and the 60's sound quality is just fine.


----------



## Fan66

Well, my research is nearly complete. I have listened to many many samples. The following are the ones I will probably buy, piece meal. These are in no particular order. These sets are fairly clear sounding and are not rushed like so many sets I heard. Why the need to rush? I have not made my final decision, but, the following are in the running. Drum roll? Ok..here we go:

Melodie Zhao
Louis Lortie
Claude Frank
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet
Mari Kodama
Paul Lewis
Emil Gilels

Also, as for Rubinstein, I agree, I will be getting some of his performances too. He plays so clearly, I must get some of his Chopin nocturnes too.

Thanks....


----------



## KenOC

No matter what cycles you have, you NEED Stewart Goodyear's. Trust me. I'd prefer it to all those listed just above except Gilels and Lewis. And if you don't like it, you can sue me. But you won't recover much -- 7Digital now has this cycle, as 320K MP3s, at $5.99. Astonishing and possibly criminal. 

https://us.7digital.com/artist/stew...te-piano-sonatas-1946009?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2

Of course, you can pay $57 for the download on Amazon, or $199 for the CDs, if you're so inclined...


----------



## premont

KenOC said:


> No matter what cycles you have, you NEED Stewart Goodyear's. Trust me. I'd prefer it to all those listed just above except Gilels and Lewis. And if you don't like it, you can sue me. But you won't recover much -- 7Digital now has this cycle, as 320K MP3s, at $5.99. Astonishing and possibly criminal.
> 
> https://us.7digital.com/artist/stew...te-piano-sonatas-1946009?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2
> 
> Of course, you can pay $57 for the download on Amazon, or $199 for the CDs, if you're so inclined...


Precisely, why I shall repeat my suggestion to acquire Goodyears set.

Melodie Zhao
Louis Lortie
Claude Frank
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet
Mari Kodama
Paul Lewis
Emil Gilels

I do not know Kodama's set, but apart from this fine choices IMO, except Goode, whom I find relatively colourless and blend.


----------



## Triplets

Pugg said:


> I would say Annie Fischer but these are older recordings.
> Personally I like the Barenboim sets.


The Fischer is my favorite set. It is extremely well recorded so the age isn't relevant. She uses a Bosendorfer to full effect, so if your ideal is a fortepiano, look elsewhere--Brautigan


----------



## Pugg

Triplets said:


> The Fischer is my favorite set. It is extremely well recorded so the age isn't relevant. She uses a Bosendorfer to full effect, so if your ideal is a fortepiano, look elsewhere--Brautigan


I know but O.P wants "newer"so......


----------



## Triplets

I know, I was weighing in as a picky audiophile, trying to let the OP know not worry on the sonic issue...


----------



## Fan66

I listened to Goodyear's set..just a few samples. But, the tempos are too rushed...but thanks anyways.


----------



## JB Lully

Ancient recording notwithstanding, you have to listen to Schnabel. He was a monster. All the rest have been mentioned already, including the Canadian Anton Kuerti. I don't know if all his Beethoven sonatas are in one collection. But he did record them all and released them in four or five LP boxes. Must be some of those still kicking around. And there's some on iTunes.


----------



## Triplets

JB Lully said:


> Ancient recording notwithstanding, you have to listen to Schnabel. He was a monster. All the rest have been mentioned already, including the Canadian Anton Kuerti. I don't know if all his Beethoven sonatas are in one collection. But he did record them all and released them in four or five LP boxes. Must be some of those still kicking around. And there's some on iTunes.


Schnabel can also be had very inexpenssively. I downloaded the entire set to my phone, including the Concertos, for $5 a few years ago. As the last poster said it's a 1930s era recording. I had a roommate in College that had the whole set on Seraphim lps
And the digitally scrubbed MP3 are much more listenable. I was listening through headphones while on vacation to his Tempest and the dynamics come through well; his forte and mezzo fortes easily distinguishable, really remarkable for 80 year old recordings. Schnabel is great in that he seems to be composing as he is playing, and one suspects that the lack of editing capabilities of the time make the performer energized and more like a live concert. Certainly not note perfect and his Hammerklavier fugue is a mess, but very exhilarating


----------

